# XDM and California



## lockedandloaded (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if the XDM is LEGAL in California? I have talked to a few people and i get mixed results. Some say NO and some say YES. The ones who say no have been friends and/or dealers. The ones who say yes are also friends and/or dealers but they says yes they are legal, its the Hi Cap mags that are ILLEGAL. Can someone please confirm this for me. I am looking to buy my first handgun and am sold on Springfield. I have shot both platforms and would prefer the XDM but if this Communist state I live in will not allow it I would be happy with the XD also.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

According to the current list on the CA Attorney General's Website (the only source that matters), there are no XDM variants allowed to be sold in CA.


----------

